# Wild Betta Spec - Betta Channoides



## Lee Sweeting (19 Jun 2014)

Hi all, just thought i would start up a little journal for my Betta Channoides tank. The idea behind the tank was to set up a biotope (not accurate) type tank for a pair of betta channoides. I'm using pure RO water, which after the addition of a nice handful of beech, oak and alder cones gives me a nice low pH of 5.5 (the betta should love it), GH & KH are negligible. I've also added some microsorum and salvinia natans to help deal with any nitrates.

The tank is a Fluval spec (19L) with stock filter and lighting. The hardscape consists of Sumatran driftwood, baltic rock and silver sand.






The Male




The Female




Sorry for the crappy phone pictures ​


----------



## Martin in Holland (20 Jun 2014)

I think they will be very happy in this tank. I hope you will get lots and lots of fry.


----------



## Edvet (20 Jun 2014)

Looks good, just not sure if the sand will pose troubles. Everything will stay on top of the sand, would it be a bit coarser i would suspect there would be some biodegradation in the substrate. Dou you have trumpet snails?


----------



## Lindy (20 Jun 2014)

Beautiful little fish, I hope they breed for you.


----------



## James O (20 Jun 2014)

Really nice!

Keep the lid on though - it only a small leap to the toaster


----------



## Hamza (20 Jun 2014)

Beautiful setup! 

A dumb question... how often do you change water in this setup? And when you change it you cant match water parameters with such acidic water. Does the fish easily cope-up with that? Never kept a blackwater tank and I always wonder about it.


----------



## James D (20 Jun 2014)

Looking great as always Lee! What's that black pipe thing?


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Jun 2014)

Edvet said:


> Looks good, just not sure if the sand will pose troubles. Everything will stay on top of the sand, would it be a bit coarser i would suspect there would be some biodegradation in the substrate. Dou you have trumpet snails?



Hi Ed! I hadn't thought of that to be honest . I'm not to worried though, the tank is pretty small and should be easy enough to keep on top of. No trumpet snails either, i don't think they would do well in the tank, given the GH/KH.[DOUBLEPOST=1403254124][/DOUBLEPOST]





James O said:


> Really nice!
> 
> Keep the lid on though - it only a small leap to the toaster



Haha! Its well and truly sealed mate [DOUBLEPOST=1403254196][/DOUBLEPOST]





James D said:


> Looking great as always Lee! What's that black pipe thing?



Thanks James. The black piping is pond filter hose, just somewhere for the little guys to chill out [DOUBLEPOST=1403254649][/DOUBLEPOST]





Hamza said:


> Beautiful setup!
> 
> A dumb question... how often do you change water in this setup? And when you change it you cant match water parameters with such acidic water. Does the fish easily cope-up with that? Never kept a blackwater tank and I always wonder about it.



Hi Hamza! I change 10% of the water twice weekly. The replacement water is brought up to the correct temperature and added straight to the tank. I'm using pure RO, and only change small amounts of water at a time. The affects on pH, GH and KH will only be negligible, and shouldn't really affect the fish.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Jun 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Beautiful little fish, I hope they breed for you.



Thanks Lindy.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Jun 2014)

Great looking set up Hope they breed and have lots of little ones


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Jun 2014)

A little pic of the couple 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Jun 2014)

Can anyone see the little white worms on the glass? Any ideas what these are? Rotifiers? They don't look like planaria. There's also some other tiny white creatures, to small to get a pic though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (20 Jun 2014)

Hydra probably, i don't mind them, they could be troublesome in case of fry


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Jun 2014)

Hi Lee, I think mum&dad will eat them first


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Jun 2014)

Edvet said:


> Hydra probably, i don't mind them, they could be troublesome in case of fry



Defiantly not hydra ed. There more like a Nematoad, similar to banana worms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Jun 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Lee, I think mum&dad will eat them first



I have seen them eating the little blighters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (21 Jun 2014)

Hi all, 
They could be "detritus worms", which are small annelid worms and eaten by the fish. I get a lot of them in the filter.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Lee Sweeting (21 Jun 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> They could be "detritus worms", which are small annelid worms and eaten by the fish. I get a lot of them in the filter.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Cheers Darrel! I'm always happy when there's free food in the tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting (21 Jun 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> They could be "detritus worms", which are small annelid worms and eaten by the fish. I get a lot of them in the filter.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Any ideas where these come from Darrel? The tank has only been set up just over a week. The filter was mature, but everything else in the tank is new. There's defiantly no issues with cleaning/maintenance, as the tank hasn't been running long enough, and I'm pretty stringent with maintenance etc etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jun 2014)

Lee Sweeting said:


> Any ideas where these come from Darrel? The tank has only been set up just over a week. The filter was mature, but everything else in the tank is new. There's defiantly no issues with cleaning/maintenance, as the tank hasn't been running long enough, and I'm pretty stringent with maintenance etc etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Lee, Sorry to butt in . Most of the time they come on plants


----------



## Lee Sweeting (21 Jun 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Lee, Sorry to butt in . Most of the time they come on plants



No probs at all!! I was thinking that. I guess they'll die back naturally, given the lack detritus/available food!? It's a shame really they would be perfect fry sized fodder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (22 Jun 2014)

Hi all,





Lee Sweeting said:


> Any ideas where these come from Darrel?


I think it is probably the filter material, and that "Greenfinger2" is right and plants are the most likely the original source. 

I'd look on them as entirely beneficial. 

I think if you have dead leaves that they will probably maintain themselves, although a really efficient micro-predator might eventually eradicate them from the tank (but not the filter).

cheers Darrel


----------



## Lee Sweeting (22 Jun 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,I think it is probably the filter material, and that "Greenfinger2" is right and plants are the most likely the original source.
> 
> I'd look on them as entirely beneficial.
> 
> ...



Thanks Darrel! That's good to know. Especially since the betta are breeding. I've come home today to find them in an embrace. I'm chuffed to bits, haha! The little worms should make good fry fodder. 

I'm finding it almost impossible to get some good pics though. They are just stopping behind the plants and wood. I've managed to get these ones, which aren't great. I only seem to get a clear shot as they finish  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting (22 Jun 2014)

Just managed to get this snap when they moved, briefly from behind the roots/plant. The females colour is beautiful. The males throat is also looking pretty swollen. I haven't seen them passing any eggs though. I'm just hoping he doesn't swallow them now. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (23 Jun 2014)

On  'the fish hut' facebook page someone has posted video of these guys mating. Might be of interest to you.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting (23 Jun 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> On  'the fish hut' facebook page someone has posted video of these guys mating. Might be of interest to you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Thanks Lindy! Yeah I'm on there quite a bit, it's a great little page. There's loads on YouTube too. The males hidden away now with a mouth full off eggs . I can just see him in one of the caves. Hopefully he'll hold the eggs full term. I'd love to see some fry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (23 Jun 2014)

Good news! Good luck


----------



## Lee Sweeting (24 Jun 2014)

The male came out for a little bit today. The eggs are very visible in his throat. Not the best pic, just a quick snap with the phone. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Jun 2014)

Hi Lee, Nice one


----------



## Lee Sweeting (5 Jul 2014)

Day 13 and he's still holding, hopefully i will see some fry soon.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2014)

Hi Lee, The wait is killing me  Hope all go's well


----------



## Lee Sweeting (5 Jul 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Lee, The wait is killing me  Hope all go's well



Thanks Roy, hopefully soon.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2014)




----------



## Bufo Bill (5 Jul 2014)

Hi, nice set up, and the fish must love it if they're breeding. Well done!


----------



## Lee Sweeting (6 Jul 2014)

Bufo Bill said:


> Hi, nice set up, and the fish must love it if they're breeding. Well done!



Thanks Bill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (6 Jul 2014)

So interesting to see this.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (10 Jul 2014)

Bad news unfortunately, It looks as though the male has swallowed the eggs . He's out eating again and i can't see any fry, gutted really, he held for 13 days. The female however looks as though she's ready to go again, but the male is having non of it, haha! Not to worry hopefully i will get some fry soon.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Jul 2014)

Hi Lee, Sorry to hear that mate and after 13 days  Maybe next time


----------



## Lee Sweeting (10 Jul 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Lee, Sorry to hear that mate and after 13 days  Maybe next time



Thanks Roy! Yeah a bit disappointing really, as you say though, maybe next time . Its all part of the fun


----------



## Lindy (10 Jul 2014)

I wouldn't mind some of these for my blackwater tank so I've got my fingers crossed! Thats if you will post?

Maybe the male just needs larger reserves before starving himself for longer, they did go at it as soon as they arrived lol...


----------



## Lee Sweeting (10 Jul 2014)

Yeah your right Lindy. They were at it as soon as I put them in, haha! I'll get him fattened up again . 

I've just found out that my Aussie visa is gonna be granted, I'm just waiting for an entry date but it should be no more than three months. When I strip the tank down you are more than welcome to have them and any fry . We can sort something out closer to the time if you like? 

These are such great fish (I think I have a new favourite) and they would love your tank. They even eat straight out of my hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (10 Jul 2014)

Congratulations! I would love to have them offspring or not. I might even give breeding them a go if one of the nanos is still empty. Plenty of nooks and crannies in the big tank for them. Let me know when you are ready.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (10 Jul 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Congratulations! I would love to have them offspring or not. I might even give breeding them a go if one of the nanos is still empty. Plenty of nooks and crannies in the big tank for them. Let me know when you are ready.



Brilliant! I'm glad they will be going to a good home Lindy. I've never shipped any live stock before, so you'll have to advise, haha! I'll let you know a bit closer to the time. 

I'm pretty chuffed actually, i've managed to find good homes for all of my fish now


----------



## Lindy (10 Jul 2014)

I can post down polybox and bags if you need them.


----------



## DTL (10 Jul 2014)

Lee, if I'm still on for the Paros, I could pick these up for Lindy since I was thinking of making a weekend in York of it and driving down to pick them up. I'm only 40 minutes from Lindy. Assuming she's ok with that.


----------



## Lindy (10 Jul 2014)

That would be fabulous David, thank you.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (10 Jul 2014)

DTL said:


> Lee, if I'm still on for the Paros, I could pick these up for Lindy since I was thinking of making a weekend in York of it and driving down to pick them up. I'm only 40 minutes from Lindy. Assuming she's ok with that.



That sounds great David. I'd rather that then shipping them. Great stuff. 

Once I know what's happening with the move/stripping down the tanks, I'll give you a shout. 

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTL (10 Jul 2014)

Cheers


----------



## Lee Sweeting (10 Jul 2014)

DTL said:


> Cheers



No probs at all. I'm just glad they are going to a good home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting (12 Jul 2014)

Your not gonna believe it. The betta are breeding again. I'm just watching the female pass the eggs now, unbelievable. I can't see the male holding full term though. He only swallowed the last batch a few days ago.

Sorry I can't get and pics/video the lights are off at the moment and I don't want to disturb them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTL (12 Jul 2014)

Here's hoping for better luck this time.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (12 Jul 2014)

DTL said:


> Here's hoping for better luck this time.



Cheers David! I'm not sure the male will hold full term, he hasn't had chance to recover from from the last 13 days of holding eggs. I was hoping to condition him a little more before they tried again. I'm surprised he's entertained the female at all, haha! We'll have to wait and see


----------



## Lindy (14 Jul 2014)

Lee Sweeting said:


> He only swallowed the last batch a few days ago.


I suppose that must have been a pretty nutritious meal. Good luck...


----------



## Lee Sweeting (14 Jul 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> I suppose that must have been a pretty nutritious meal. Good luck...



Haha! Probably Lindy. It looks like he's made a meal of this batch too.


----------



## Lindy (14 Jul 2014)

This might be why some people separate fish while they feed them up. Could you put some plastic canvas down the middle to keep the pair apart?


----------



## Lee Sweeting (14 Jul 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> This might be why some people separate fish while they feed them up. Could you put some plastic canvas down the middle to keep the pair apart?



I ordered a little sheet of acrylic yesterday Lindy, that should do the job. It should be with me in the next couple of days, the female is displaying already, poor fella, he's not having any of it.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (19 Aug 2014)

Success!! I've come home tonight to find some fry in the tank . I'm struggling to get some pics at the mo, but i'll try to get some posted later on. 

Lindy, you have some extra lodgers coming your way . I'm not sure how many just yet, i've only seen one so far.


----------



## aliclarke86 (19 Aug 2014)

Congrats mate. Hope there are a few lurking away for you 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (19 Aug 2014)

Oh well done! I have plenty of space for whatever comes my way. Endless supply of live food!


----------



## DTL (19 Aug 2014)

Great news! 
Congrats.


----------



## Edvet (19 Aug 2014)

What are you feeding them Lindy?


----------



## Lindy (19 Aug 2014)

I haven't got them yet!


----------



## Edvet (20 Aug 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Endless supply of live food!


 Nah, i ment this. Are you breeding food? or did i misinterpret


----------



## Lindy (20 Aug 2014)

Ah, I have grindle and micro worm on the go constantly for the gourami, mosquito larvae are 'in season' and when I get back from holiday the brine shrimp will get hatched. Also bought some stuff to 'gut load' the slightly older brine shrimp abd make them more nutritious.


----------



## DTL (20 Aug 2014)

You have got to try tropical springtails.
They will happily live on your floating plants for days, and it's great to watch the fish hunting for them for hours on end.


----------



## Lindy (20 Aug 2014)

Sound interesting. ...don't they live on the surface rather than under? If on the plant how do the fish get them?


----------



## DTL (20 Aug 2014)

They catch 'em when they wander too near the edge!!


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Aug 2014)

Or you push them in


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Aug 2014)

A picture of one of the fry. I've only just seen this guy, and he's a lot bigger than the other fry. He must be from an earlier brood. The other are to small to take a picture of, so I'm thinking they have only just been released.  

You can see the older one just underneath the leaf in the centre of the picture.


----------



## Lindy (19 Sep 2016)

I stumbled across this old journal and couldn't believe how time has passed. I still have the Male Channoides from this journal and he has produced many fry as have his offspring. I'm wondering how long they live as I've had him 2 yrs and he must have been at least 6 months old when Lee got him?


----------

